# Cutting a CNC spoilboard grid at 400 ipm



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

This isn't much of a task but it needed to be done and today was a good day for me to do this, so I shot a video to post as well. The grid is a simple light cut into the spoilboard and is 1" spacing up to 12" and 3" spacing after that. I also cut some reference marks to help with placement of the work piece on the spoilboard.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

David,

Have you considered looking into Enroute software?
Yes it does have a price tag but it could also iliminate
that unwanted wasted travel time.
I believe the Pro version is $6500 w/ full 3D and I think
the Plus version is $3500 w/ 2.5D ?? 
Now a subscription based option too. $89/mo 
Purchase Signmaking Software | Digital Finishing Software

The cool part of it is: (from the manual)
The hardware key is provided with each software license. It is required, along with an appropriate 
password, in order to run the software. The hardware key serves two purposes. First, it protects the 
software from being unlawfully copied and distributed. Second, it provides a simpl e way for you to 
transport your software license between computers. *It is acceptable to install EnRoute on more than 
one computer and then use the hardware key to move between computers.*

So as long as you dont lose or break it, you're good where ever you go.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MT Stringer - are you paying attention to the last message.

Get a bigger machine!

David,

Have you downloaded the trial version of Aspire and played with it yet??


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Extra travel time can be eliminated by simply connecting (joining) all the grid vectors into one continuous polyvector. As grid cutting is usually a one-pass job this one pass done without lifting up the bit would save an enormous amount of time. 

In VCarve or Aspire there are several sort options on the toolpath side which can optimize the procession of cuts to reduce air travel time. 

4D


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> MT Stringer - are you paying attention to the last message.
> 
> *Get a bigger machine!*


Yes, in my dreams! :surprise::grin:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

UglySign said:


> David,
> 
> Have you considered looking into Enroute software?


No, Ronnie, but I appreciate it - waaaaaay too pricey for me!



honesttjohn said:


> MT Stringer - are you paying attention to the last message.
> 
> Get a bigger machine!
> 
> ...


Not yet, John. I'm afraid I'll like it... :wink:



4DThinker said:


> Extra travel time can be eliminated by simply connecting (joining) all the grid vectors into one continuous polyvector. As grid cutting is usually a one-pass job this one pass done without lifting up the bit would save an enormous amount of time.
> 
> In VCarve or Aspire there are several sort options on the toolpath side which can optimize the procession of cuts to reduce air travel time.
> 
> 4D


I'm not familiar with that but I'll check into it - thanks, 4D!

I thought about doing it as two separate files for text - one for the numbers on the left and in the 1" grid and another file for the text at the end of the board. But since this was a one-shot deal and the rapids are 600 ipm it just didn't matter that much. Traveling the full length of the board to cut one number and then traveling the full length again to cut a couple of letters - over and over - is a huge waste of resources for the machine and my time. 

The way Fusion 360 does engraving is to start at the left and work its way to the right, regardless of where the engraving is on the board. If the letters/numbers are only an inch or two away it isn't that bad but 48" away is way too far to be doing that, even with 600 ipm rapids.



MT Stringer said:


> Yes, in my dreams! :surprise::grin:


Gotta' start somewhere, Mike, so in your dreams is a good place for that bigger machine! LOL! :wink:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Not yet, John. I'm afraid I'll like it... :wink:

Yes you will -- especially with your capabilities!!!!!!!!!

Try it - you'll like it


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

difalkner said:


> The way Fusion 360 does engraving is to start at the left and work its way to the right, regardless of where the engraving is on the board. If the letters/numbers are only an inch or two away it isn't that bad but 48" away is way too far to be doing that, even with 600 ipm rapids.


Can you select the text separately or convert to vectors so you can control where it starts and where it ends? In Vectric software you can convert text to curves and select the vectors in the order you want them to be cut in a toolpath.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Can you select the text separately or convert to vectors so you can control where it starts and where it ends? In Vectric software you can convert text to curves and select the vectors in the order you want them to be cut in a toolpath.


Yes, I could have selected the numbers along the left and at the bottom as one profile and the text at the top as another. It would have been quicker and less back and forth on the Y axis. And I could have generated those profiles in sequence as one file but the total machining time was only about 10 minutes so I just let it slide. Next time I do anything like that I'll do it as separate profiles.

As for converting it from text, yes, and then I could choose 'Preserve order' as I selected them for the geometry. I don't know why Fusion 360 doesn't let you preserve the order on engraving and tracing. It's a great program for some things but this isn't an area of strength and depth... 

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

David,

With Vectric if it is text and you create a page then your toolpath generated on the text will jump around. If you convert to vectors then you can multi-select parts and run the toolpath using the selection order to help limit the long rapids.


----------

